# Aux Urnes Citoyens !



## macmarco (21 Mars 2004)

Voilà, c'est tout !
(Et tant pis si ça en débecquete certains !)


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

hum... pour une fois je m'abstiendrais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Promis, c'est la seule. physiquement impossible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_maxime se débrouillera sans moi..._


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] hum... pour une fois je m'abstiendrais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr, on comprend ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'entend, pour ceux qui peuvent, allez-y !


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> S'entend, pour ceux qui peuvent, allez-y !



mais promis je vote au second tour.


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2004)

a voté !


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Mars 2004)

J'y vais dès que je sors du boulot (ben oui, y'en a qui bosse la ouiquande), j'ai la carte d'électeur dans la poche.


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais dès que je sors du boulot (ben oui, y'en a qui bosse la ouiquande), j'ai la carte d'électeur dans la poche.



la carte d'identité suffit mes amis !


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> a voté !



Ouf !
Ca y est, moi aussi !


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> la carte d'identité suffit mes amis !



Je n'en étais pas sûr, alors j'ai les deux pour être sûr de ne pas arriver trop tard. Au fait, ça sert à quoi une carte d'électeur si c'est pas obligatoire ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] hum... pour une fois je m'abstiendrais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Personnellement, je vote Dimanche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] hum... pour une fois je m'abstiendrais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















PS: A voté aux aurores


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



ouais je sais. les réalités familiales ont raison de nos engagements politiques parfois bref  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_on se voit ce soir ? _


----------



## Guido (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] hum... pour une fois je m'abstiendrais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu déconnes ! Ils ont tellement peur des abstention que cette année une simple déclaration sur l'honneur te suffit pour voter par procuration !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même pour un déménagement ou aller à la pèche, cela marche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je bosse, donc procuration.

A ma connaissance, une carte d'identité suffit dans les petit bled (&lt;2000 comme chez moi...)
Prenez votre carte d'électeur au cas où...

à voté !


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _on se voit ce soir ? _



C'est bien parti pour.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

ce soir ,le parti majoritaire sera celui des abstentionnistesn prévoit 60%!!!


----------



## molgow (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce soir ,le parti majoritaire sera celui des abstentionnistesn prévoit 60%!!!



Quelqu'un peut-il me dire que représentent ces élections ?! élections pour quoi ?! est-ce uniquement Français ou est-ce pour l'Europe ?!


PS: quelqu'en soit l'enjeu, allez tout de même voter!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Pour des renseignements c'est ici pour les  cantonales et ici pour les  régionales . Ces élections concernent uniquement la France


----------



## tomtom (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce soir ,le parti majoritaire sera celui des abstentionnistesn prévoit 60%!!!



Venez pas vous plaindre après alors, vous n'aurez aucune excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si les présidentielles n'ont pas servi de leçons aux français, on se demande ce qui pourrait le faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Pourtant, z'aviez l'air motivé à l'époque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2004)

> ce soir ,le parti majoritaire sera celui des abstentionnistesn prévoit 60%!!!



Vive les phénomènes auto-créateurs...
Quels merdes ces médias... 

Même si tout le monde avait eu l'intention de voter, je vous parle même pas de l'influence que peux avoir un tel matraquage sur le fait que personne ne se déplacera.

C'est ça un phénomène auto-créateur.


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en étais pas sûr, alors j'ai les deux pour être sûr de ne pas arriver trop tard. Au fait, ça sert à quoi une carte d'électeur si c'est pas obligatoire ?



Disons que ça aide d'en avoir une.
J'ai voté sans carte d'électeur et mon passeport a suffit pour me faire faire une atestation (ville &gt; 2000 habitant).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça un phénomène auto-créateur.



Ouf ! Tu m'as fait peur... J'ai cru que tu voulais parler de ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_OK, je sors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs, il est temps d'aller voter...



_


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru que tu voulais parler de ça !



tu devrais aller te soulager ailleurs... genre au bureau de vote...


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Disons que ça aide d'en avoir une.
> J'ai voté sans carte d'électeur et mon passeport a suffit pour me faire faire une atestation (ville &gt; 2000 habitant).



Plus de 2000 habitants à Bonne ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils sont éparpillés dans la nature ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (21 Mars 2004)

Ben moi je peux pas encore voter, j'ai que 15 ans, mais promis je votes aux prochaines présidentielles et législatives


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu devrais aller te soulager ailleurs... genre au bureau de vote...



Dans l'intimité de l'isoloir ?


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 2000 habitants à Bonne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis inscrit ailleurs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > ce soir ,le parti majoritaire sera celui des abstentionnistesn prévoit 60%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ou une _prophétie auto-réalisatrice_ comme on dit dans not' jargon


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'intimité de l'isoloir ?



Après une bonne gorgée de Mei kwei lu, ça passe tout seul !!


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ou une _prophétie auto-réalisatrice_ comme on dit dans not' jargon



Sont snobs ces psychos


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2004)

Aujourd'hui, je m'abstiens. Vous dire pourquoi est interdit par la charte. Pour info, ça fait vingt-trois ans que je vote, et c'est bien la première fois que je le fais sciemment. J'ai fait deux mille quatre cents bornes pour voter au second tour des dernières présidentielles, alors que les donneurs de leçons sur la démocratie s'abstiennent de me jeter la pierre.

À+

P.S. Vous connaissant : quelqu'un connaît la pharmacie de garde ? Je risque d'en avoir besoin.


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je m'abstiens. Vous dire pourquoi est interdit par la charte. Pour info, ça fait vingt-trois ans que je vote, et c'est bien la première fois que je le fais sciemment. J'ai fais deux mille quatre cents bornes pour voter au second tour des dernières présidentielles, alors que les donneurs de leçons sur la démocratie s'abstiennent de me jeter la pierre.
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. Vous connaissant : quelqu'un connaît la pharmacie de garde ? Je risque d'en avoir besoin.



Mieux vaut s'abstenir pour une bonne raison(ce qui semble être ton cas), que par j'm'enfoutisme....


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

il y a pas beaucoup de monde au bureau de vote chez moi


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas beaucoup de monde au bureau de vote chez moi


Je croyais que tu étais au Japon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

ai voté


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

moi aussi...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu étais au Japon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rentré hier


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

ne voteras pas... depuis dix ans ce seras la premiere abstention de ma part.... et ne voteras plus... quoi qu'il puisse arriver

et oui fallais pas....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

alors ,combien l'abstention?
moi je dis 60%...
c'est fort possible,vu le mauvais temps ...a ne pas mettre un electeur dehors..


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

moi je dis un petit 71%


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

Ah te voilà toi !!!

Alors comme ça la crampe veut plus aller voter ?


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi !!!
> 
> Alors comme ça la crampe veut plus aller voter ?



non... j'attends que le navire finisse de couler.... j'ai trop envie de me marrer... surtout quand les moralistes vont se pointer avec leurs bouées en papier maché


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

Mouais...moi j'voulais pas y aller non plus, et pi j'ai été faible...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand les moralistes vont se pointer avec leurs bouées en papier maché



Belle image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, marcha lou bicou ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...moi j'voulais pas y aller non plus, et pi j'ai été faible...



On ne te demande pas si t'as couché avec ta femme, on te demande si t'as voté !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2004)

z'avez pas le vote par correspondance en france?


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *** Vous ignorez cet utilisateur ***



QUIIIII ME PAAAARRRRLE ? ....... hein ? kesskidit ? ptain j'ai pas installéé tous les kits de langues de Panther...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







encore un qui à pas son compte à la société générale....


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'avez pas le vote par correspondance en france?



si manufrance le proposait... mais la boite à fait faillitte.... mondialisation-fausses-factures oblige.... il y a longtremps


----------



## gribouille (21 Mars 2004)

il reste France-loisirs... mais ça fait un peut Pédago qui se la joue... alors non....


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> il reste France-loisirs... mais ça fait un peut Pédago qui se la joue... alors non....



euh, c'était quoi le sujet au faite ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

38,5 %


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

C'est encore trop.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

lissons les journaux belge ...


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...moi j'voulais pas y aller non plus, et pi j'ai été faible...



Je ne pense pas (comme les sportifs) que ce soit une faiblesse. Bel effort !


----------



## apparence (21 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis un petit 71%



A voté !

40% d'abstention.

Ceux qui ne votent pas, je rappelle qu'une chose : des hommes ou des femmes meurent surement en ce moment pour avoir ce droit... (Rf Chine, Corée du Nord...)


----------



## kamkil (21 Mars 2004)

Vous avez tous perdu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La participation a dépassé les 50%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En augmentation par rapport au précédent scrutin, comme quoi les gens ont ptet compris


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous perdu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas sûr il peut y avoir plus d'abstentions au deuxième tour car les gens étant rassurés


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2004)

Moi je dis quand même, sans émettre d'opinion politique que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ce 1er tour, c'est loin d'être la panacée mais quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aujourd'hui, je l'ai mis le bulletin et profond, aujourd'hui j'étais espagnol !!!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr il peut y avoir plus d'abstentions au deuxième tour car les gens étant rassurés



va dire ça au gars a l'oeil de verre


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va dire ça au gars a l'oeil de verre



Ben vi je sais bien


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Moi je vais voter aussi au 2nd tour


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

Ben c'est comme ça qu'on fait normalement...


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ne votent pas, je rappelle qu'une chose : des hommes ou des femmes meurent surement en ce moment pour avoir ce droit... (Rf Chine, Corée du Nord...)



NOOOOONNNNN ? SÉÉÉRRRIEUUUUUX ? PT'AIN TU M'APPRENDS QQCHOSE LÀ .... 

tu sais y'a des tas pays qui pratiquent le droit de vote, c'est pas pour autant que ce sont des démocraties.... 

pour donner des cours, faut etre au courant de ce que l'on parle.... toi t'es encore niveau CP.... tu repasseras plus tards


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est comme ça qu'on fait normalement...



voilà... tout a fait....


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2004)

Mais en tant qu'abstentionniste tu voudrais quoi ? Je parle de ce qui serait probable, c'est-à-dire par exemple, le gros sac et son parti en tête dans toutes les régions puis élu aux futures présidentielles ?
C'est ça que tu voudrais parce que tu considères, à juste titre ou non, que notre démocratie n'est qu'un leurre, une mascarade ?
Tu souhaiterais quoi ensuite, un soulèvement populaire et un renversement du gouvernement ?

Je croise pas mal de type qui sont abstentionnistes par conviction, ce que je conçois tout à fait, cependant je sais pas si c'est eux qui vont ensuite descendre dans la rue pour manifester et foutre le feu.

Ca me paraît bien puéril tout ça en fait, bien illusoire, tu pourras me dire ce que tu veux sur le fait que la politique aujourd'hui c'est ça et autre chose, il n'empêche qu'à mon sens, seul le vote blanc comptabilisé est utile, l'abstention c'est rien, ça existe même pas.

Vive le vote obligatoire et la prise en compte totale du vote blanc, le 1er parti de France.

Mais j'en ai marre de voir des gens qui par exemple vont voter FN parce que la droite à rien fait pour eux, la gauche non plus, alors les voilà partis dans une logique du "on va leur faire comprendre, ça va être la vrai merde comme ça".

Sont même pas racistes ces cons en plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouai la droite à rien fait pour moi, la gauche non plus, mes enfants sont toujours cons et ma femme est grosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui plus qu'hier, s'abstenir c'est donner sa voix aux fafs, faut juste en être bien conscient.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sont même pas racistes ces cons en plus...



Mouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anecdote atterrante : un pote entraine une équipe de foot de minimes, et il avait un tournoi samedi. Sur un match perdu, quelques crétins ont fait savoir : "on sait pour qui on va voté demain !" L'arbitre était noir...

C'est à la mode depuis quelques scrutins, nos braves politiciens télégéniques ne ratent plus une occasion de caresser l'électeur FN dans le sens du poil, minimise son racisme et parle de vote sanction, dont ils ont tiré les leçons, ce coup-ci, promis juré ! J'ai comme un doute.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui plus qu'hier, s'abstenir c'est donner sa voix aux fafs, faut juste en être bien conscient.



Non non ! S'abstenir, c'est donner sa voix à personne. C'est voter pour les fafs qui est donner sa voix au fafs. C'est quand-même pas la faute des citoyens séduits par personne si d'autres citoyens sont séduits par l'extrême droite, non ? 

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, la preuve, j'ai voté, et j'ai même assuré une permanence dans un bureau de vote.


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais en tant qu'abstentionniste tu voudrais quoi ? Je par........ c'est donner sa voix aux fafs, faut juste en être bien conscient.




pfffff pas la peine de te fendre de tout ça... t'as bien appris ton texte comme tout les autres.... je ne donne ma voix à personne.... et personne ne l'as c'est tout.

Ah bah oui, c'est ça la démocratie : FAUT VOTER sinon on se tait ? c'est ça que tu veux toi et les autres ?

Bah pas pour moi alors.... Y'a pas eus d'abstention pour le deuxième tour des présidentielles, certes... mais elle est où la démocratie quand un président se fait élire par plus de 80% des voix.... ? 


Alors pouvez sautez sur vos chaises et vos clavier et vos souris en tapant le scandale... les leçons de gauchos socialos caviar ou de droite tête de veau diplomates.... vous apportez quoi ?

la démocratie est le principe de respecter l'avis des autres : je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallais s'abstenir... c'est mon choix perso. N'essayez pas de me mettre, très cher, dans la position de vouloir rassembler sous l'abstention. De même je n'ai jamais hué qui ne s'abstenais pas. La aussi, chère princesse, ne me mettez pas en tête d'une quelconque barricade qui veuille empêcher les autres de voter.
Mon choix démocratique est de ne rien dire ni proposer... je me retire.... c'est simple, pas compliqué à comprendre et à retenir. Je ne vois pas en quoi ça te dérange.... car si c'est le cas.... cela prouve bien que ceux qui hurlent contre les abstentionnistes, au non de la république, valent pas mieux que les partisants de partis fascistes.

S'opposer aux choix d'une personne dans le cas d'une élection, comme le font les personnes anti-abstentionnistes ou autre anti-vote pour truc ou bidulle, ne montre finalement que leur "déonthologie démocratique" se rapproche plus du "travello mal fagotté" que d'une "belle femme".


C'est clair que tu ne comprends rien a rien.... et en ce cas précis... tu aurais encore un fois gagné à te taire : ton choix de voter ne t'authorise pas à me faire la morale ou un cours de civisme....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

hé,hé...

Des fois j'ai l'impression que vous attendez que j'ai le dos tourné pour abraser...

Pas gentil ça...


----------



## bebert (22 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! S'abstenir, c'est donner sa voix à personne. C'est voter pour les fafs qui est donner sa voix au fafs. C'est quand-même pas la faute des citoyens séduits par personne si d'autres citoyens sont séduits par l'extrême droite, non ?



Oui mais voter contre les fafs n'est-il pas mieux que ne pas voter du tout ?



> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien,



Bah alors tais toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> la preuve, j'ai voté, et j'ai même assuré une permanence dans un bureau de vote.








PS : J'ai toujours pensé que les abstentionistes n'avaient rien dans les urnes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : J'ai toujours pensé que les abstentionistes n'avaient rien dans les urnes.


Arrrffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : tu pètes la forme ce matin, bebert !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> la démocratie est le principe de respecter l'avis des autres



Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais voter contre les fafs n'est-il pas mieux que ne pas voter du tout ?



Faut peut-être se mettre un peu à la place de l'abstentionniste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as personne qui te donne envie de "voter pour". Et on te dit "alors vote contre". Tu fais quoi ? Tu votes blanc en faisant comme si ça avait une vraie valeur ? Tu te forces ? Tu choisi un bulletin au hasard ? Tu votes Arlette pour la forme ?

Voter contre, on peut toujours le faire au deuxième tour, en cas d'urgence.

Et par ailleurs, j'aimerais qu'on me prouve que l'électorat FN est plus mobilisé que les autres. Ca court comme une idée reçue depuis longtemps, mais je n'en ai jamais vu la preuve.



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : J'ai toujours pensé que les abstentionistes n'avaient rien dans les urnes.



Rigolo, mais un peu démago


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

En Belgique, le vote est obligatoire ! 
Si vous n'y allez pas, vous encourez une amende !
La différence entre la France et la Belgique : en France, l'abstentionniste peut rester au fond de son pieu le jour du vote ... en Belgique, il doit se lever, se laver, s'habiller, prendre sa bagnole, trouver à se garer etc... tout ça pour glisser un bulletin blanc dans l'urne ... ça lui donne le temps de réfléchir !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

La différence c'est aussi une histoire d'histoire


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

Et quel est la proportion de vote blanc ?


----------



## molgow (22 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à la mode depuis quelques scrutins, nos braves politiciens télégéniques ne ratent plus une occasion de caresser l'électeur FN dans le sens du poil, minimise son racisme et parle de vote sanction, dont ils ont tiré les leçons, ce coup-ci, promis juré ! J'ai comme un doute.



Je crois que le problème que l'on a dans nos sociétés capitalistes c'est que la droite ne peut pas convaincre le peuple avec des "réformes" néo-libérales qui profitent en premier lieu au patronnat, la gauche ne propose rien de bien convaincant pour contrer les initiatives de la droite : lorsqu'elle n'est pas au pouvoir, elle s'insurge de ses réformes, et lorsqu'elle est au pouvoir, elle se plie à l'Economie dans son ensemble (OMC, entreprises multinationales).

Il n'est donc pas étonnant que les partis d'extrême-droite progressent vu qu'ils propagent des idées conservatrices, et  que dans un climat social en permanante régression, il peut être rassurant de se rattacher à des valeurs passées.

Mis à part ça, je crois que l'on est en train d'assister à une dictaturisation de nos vies par l'Economie en général. Pour moi, la seule issue si l'on veut rétablir une saine démocratie est que l'Etat se réapproprie le contrôle sur l'Economie. Et je crois que c'est dans l'intérêt de tous, y compris des patrons de PME ou d'entreprises nationales et donc de la droite "traditionnelle". Ce n'est dans l'intérêt que d'une poignée de groupes d'intérêt multinationaux que nos démocraties continuent à s'affaiblir ainsi.

Je pense donc comme certains ici, qu'il FAUT aller voter, le vote n'est pas un droit, mais un devoir. 

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le JT de France 2 hier soir, mais je dois dire qu'il y a un reportage qui m'a choqué. C'est lorsque une société de remontées mécaniques proposait des rabais sur les abonnements à ceux qui prouvaient qu'ils avaient été voter. C'est une manière bien triste d'attirer les citoyens, ou consommateur comme il vaudrait mieux désormais nous désigner, aux urnes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

La Belgique est une monarchie constitutionelle et quoi qu'en en pense, ou qu'on en dise, l'influence politique et économique du Roi est bien réelle, même si elle est limitée par la constitution ... le lobbying de la famille royale est effectif dans tous les secteurs ...
La différence avec une république est qu'en Belgique, même si le fils du Roi est un "gros con" (ce qui n'est pas le cas, je vous rassure, que du contraire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), il sera Roi un jour...
Chez vous, vous choisissez vous-même votre "con" pour une période déterminée...
Est-ce mieux, est-ce pire ? Je n'en sais rien...
Perso, je suis un peu blasé de la politique ... j'ai vu tellement de gars "biens" sous tous rapports changer de cap dès qu'ils étaient élus, j'ai vu tellement de volte-faces et de trahisons qu'à certains moments j'en éprouve même du dégoût... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par respect pour mon père, syndicaliste et communiste pur et dur, touchant dans sa naïveté lorsqu'il allait défiler le 1er mai avec ses banderoles en disant qu'il allait changer le monde ... je continue à voter parce que je continue à croire que le monde peut changer ... comme quoi, même la naïveté est héréditaire...


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! S'abstenir, c'est donner sa voix à personne. C'est voter pour les fafs qui est donner sa voix au fafs. C'est quand-même pas la faute des citoyens séduits par personne si d'autres citoyens sont séduits par l'extrême droite, non ? (...)
> Et quel est la proportion de vote blanc ?




Ca fait plaisir de voir que dans ce sujet il y a quand même des posts de bon sens. Perso, je considérerais que nous serons réellement en démocratie le jour où les voix de ceux qui se sont déplacés pour mettre un bulletin blanc dans l'urne seront comptabilisées. Parce que voter blanc ce n'est pas s'abstenir: c'est considérer que la démocratie est un peu plus qu'un choix entre la peste et le choléra. 

La première fois que je n'ai pas voté blanc, c'était au deuxième tour de l'élection présidentielle. On ne m'y reprendra plus.


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le JT de France 2 hier soir, mais je dois dire qu'il y a un reportage qui m'a choqué. C'est lorsque une société de remontées mécaniques proposait des rabais sur les abonnements à ceux qui prouvaient qu'ils avaient été voter. C'est une manière bien triste d'attirer les citoyens, ou consommateur comme il vaudrait mieux désormais nous désigner, aux urnes...


J'ai entendu à la radio. Je ne suis pas Français mais ça m'a choqué aussi. Si on faisait ça en Belgique je piquerais une crise. Le clientèlisme n'a plus de limite; la manière dont on flatte la médiocrité est presque considérée comme normale.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

C'est pas un thread politique çà ? non ! Ah bon, ouf !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

N'empeche y a des choses bien plus importantes, comme les victimes de la tremblante du mouton


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu à la radio. Je ne suis pas Français mais ça m'a choqué aussi. Si on faisait ça en Belgique je piquerais une crise. Le clientèlisme n'a plus de limite; la manière dont on flatte la médiocrité est presque considérée comme normale.



Hier, alors que je tamponnais les cartes d'électeurs, je me suis dit que pour chaque carte complétée, on pourrait offrir une voix de plus à l'électeur. Un peu comme la carte de fidélité de Pizza Express Marcel. Bonne idée, non ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2004)

Comme c'était prévisible, méprisant et agressif...
Enfin bon t'ayant vu déjà agir sur les forums et te sachant un stakhanoviste du post vindicatif, je ne me lancerais pas dans une joute verbale avec toi, tu es trop endurant pour moi, tu as gagné, bravo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du blabla ton post, ceci dit, ma question c'était juste tu feras quoi ensuite, on fait quoi ensuite ? 



> C'est clair que tu ne comprends rien a rien.... et en ce cas précis... tu aurais encore un fois gagné à te taire : ton choix de voter ne t'authorise pas à me faire la morale ou un cours de civisme....



J'étais plus curieux que moraliste... tu as voulu t'arrêter sur ma dernière phrase, en trop peut-être, tant pis...

T'as pas répondu à ma question en tout cas, tu fais quoi ensuite quand les fafs sont aux manettes ?
J'ai des amis qui votent pas, par conviction, j'ai dis dans mon post que je le comprenais, mais non tu m'opposes le mépris une fois de plus...



> C'est clair que tu ne comprends rien a rien.... et en ce cas précis... tu aurais encore un fois gagné à te taire



Arf j'oublie toujours que c'est toi qui décide qui parle ici.

Enfin laisse tomber, ton point de vue m'intéressait, je craignais par contre cette réaction, je l'ai peut-être provoqué, mais ton extrémisme fait que le dialogue n'est plus très intéressant.


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un thread politique çà ? non ! Ah bon, ouf !



A l'origine, c'est un thread citoyen....
Ensuite, on est en démocratie....


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

1 tas de gens a dit:
			
		

> Je pense donc comme certains ici, qu'il FAUT aller voter, le vote n'est pas un droit, mais un devoir.


 non... le vote est un droit.... car considérer le vote comme un devoir sous-entends l'obligation chez pas mal de gens.... de fait l'hypocrisie des idées donne une mauvaise odeur anti-démocratique.... d'où la légitimité d'abstention....

Quand les idées de masses cesserons de colporter n'importe quoi....


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

Et quand on est pas inscrit on a droit aussi a la vindicte populaire ou c'est reservé aux abstentionnistes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Va bien finir par partir en couilles ce tradada...


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2004)

Hum la vindicte populaire se situe pas toujours du côté qu'on croit, ce thread ne fait pas exception à la règle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on est pas inscrit on a droit aussi a la vindicte populaire ou c'est reservé aux abstentionnistes










			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va bien finir par partir en couilles ce tradada...



re- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tentative de jeté d'huile sur le tradada  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je te l'ai déjà dit tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin JPmiss


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai déjà dit tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin JPmiss



Non je peche a la mouche uniquement


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

surveilles ton appat.... on vas te le tirer


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> surveilles ton appat.... on vas te le tirer



T'inquiete... je suis monté gros


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete... je suis monté gros



ouiiiiii bien sur... on verras quend ce seras un banc de mérous comme Doc ou tanplan et lupus qui vont débarquer


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> banc de mérous



T'es sûr


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

certaint


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiii bien sur... on verras quend ce seras un banc de mérous comme Doc ou tanplan et lupus qui vont débarquer



Je remet a l'eau tout ce qui n'a pas la taille requise...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je remet a l'eau tout ce qui n'a pas la taille requise...


...je sens que je vais passer mon temps à nager, moi ...!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> certaint



Alors


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je sens que je vais passer mon temps à nager, moi ...!!!



ça dépends... un poisson lune ça gonfle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

prend_pas_la_mouche_marco a dit:
			
		

> A l'origine, c'est un thread citoyen....
> Ensuite, on est en démocratie....



et ?


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

Ah tout de même


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah tout de même



tu plaisantes.... tu vas morphler toi bientôt aussi


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et ?



Je ne prends pas la mouche, je fais juste la différence entre un thread politique(ai-je donné des consignes de vote ?) et un thread citoyen qui rappelle juste qu'il y a des élections.
Je ne fais la morale à personne, non plus...
Ensuite, si la discussion devient plus politique, c'est la démocratie et je ne suis pas modérateur...
Un thread n'étant actif que les 21 et 28 mars ne m'aurait pas dérangé...


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hier, alors que je tamponnais les cartes d'électeurs, je me suis dit que pour chaque carte complétée, on pourrait offrir une voix de plus à l'électeur. Un peu comme la carte de fidélité de Pizza Express Marcel. Bonne idée, non ?


Moi c'est plutôt l'inverse. Je faisais la même chose que toi aux dernières législatives belges et, avec mes "collègues", on  pensait à ceux et celles à qui on devrait plutôt retirer leur unique voix.

Par exemple: ceux à qui tu dois expliquer cent fois comment appuyer sur l'écran avec le crayon électronique, ceux qui t'agressent parce qu'il ne trouvent pas le nom de leur candidat sur l'écran même quand tu leur expliques pendant un quart d'heure qu'il n'est pas candidat, ceux qui restent 10 minutes dans l'isoloir et tu te demandes ce qu'ils foutent, et le sommet: ceux qui te demandent pour qui il vaut mieux voter car ils sont indécis, ainsi que ceux (ou celui, il y a eu un cas) qui te demande: "pour [nom d'un parti] c'est quel isoloir?" (personne âgée n'ayant pas compris comment s'effectue le vote électronique). 

Mais il y a des bons côtés. Pour passer le temps, on donnait aussi une note aux gens (entre nous) lorsqu'ils défilaient devant le bureau: 4/10, 7/10, 8/10 etc..., on essaye de deviner pour qui ils vont voter, et comme on voit les cartes d'identité on connait maintenant l'âge et l'adresse des biches du quartier!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutôt l'inverse. Je faisais la même chose que toi aux dernières législatives belges et, avec mes "collègues", on  pensait à ceux et celles à qui on devrait plutôt retirer leur unique voix.
> 
> Par exemple: ceux à qui tu dois expliquer cent fois comment appuyer sur l'écran avec le crayon électronique, ceux qui t'agressent parce qu'il ne trouvent pas le nom de leur candidat sur l'écran même quand tu leur expliques pendant un quart d'heure qu'il n'est pas candidat, ceux qui restent 10 minutes dans l'isoloir et tu te demandes ce qu'ils foutent, et le sommet: ceux qui te demandent pour qui il vaut mieux voter car ils sont indécis, ainsi que ceux (ou celui, il y a eu un cas) qui te demande: "pour [nom d'un parti] c'est quel isoloir?" (personne âgée n'ayant pas compris comment s'effectue le vote électronique).
> 
> Mais il y a des bons côtés. Pour passer le temps, on donnait aussi une note aux gens (entre nous) lorsqu'ils défilaient devant le bureau: 4/10, 7/10, 8/10 etc..., on essaye de deviner pour qui ils vont voter, *et comme on voit les cartes d'identité on connait maintenant l'âge et l'adresse des biches du quartier*!



Alem, c'est un truc pour toi ça !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A l'origine, c'est un thread citoyen....
> Ensuite, on est en démocratie....



Finn, je peux faire une remarque qui risque d'enflammer le bar?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Finn, je peux faire une remarque qui risque d'enflammer le bar?



Il y a déjà eu un incendie tout à l'heure alors un de plus...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]Finn, je peux faire une remarque qui risque d'enflammer le bar?



Du genre ? Les forums ne sont pas une démocratie ? Tata Zara va faire pan-pan sur les doigts des méchants posteurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_... Comme une chanson populaire..._


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du genre ? Les forums ne sont pas une démocratie ? Tata Zara va faire pan-pan sur les doigts des méchants posteurs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est _limite_ fixation, là...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Finn, je peux faire une remarque qui risque d'enflammer le bar?



oh oui


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est _limite_ fixation, là...



Et encore ! _Limite..._ Je te trouve bien brave !


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et encore ! _Limite..._ Je te trouve bien brave !



Toujours dans la nuance (je ne trouve pas le smiley qui pourrait rehausser cette phrase d'une platitude remarquable).


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du genre ? Les forums ne sont pas une démocratie ? Tata Zara va faire pan-pan sur les doigts des méchants posteurs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que si c'en était une, il y aurait pas besoin de charte, et tu te permettrais pas ce genre de sorties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y en a encore trop qui confondent les mondes réels et virtuels... même si ces deux mondes sont voués à fusionner, on a encore le temps de voir...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la nuance (je ne trouve pas le smiley qui pourrait rehausser cette phrase d'une platitude remarquable).



Ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la nuance (je ne trouve pas le smiley qui pourrait rehausser cette phrase d'une platitude remarquable).



Les smileys ne sont pas toujours indispensables... Et puis, à défaut d'y mettre du cur (oh, le vilain mot !), il faut au moins y mettre un peu de conviction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;-- _Ceci est un mauvais exemple._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]Que si c'en était une, il y aurait pas besoin de charte, et tu te permettrais pas ce genre de sorties
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais j'ai bien appris ma leçon... Je peux être terriblement mièvre, ou agaçant à l'extrême, ou simplement vulgaire. Qu'on me fasse la grâce de considérer que je ne suis pas tout à fait stupide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : Oh, j'oubliais ! On s'accorde à me trouver ennuyeux. Je m'en excuse d'avance.


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Que si c'en était une, il y aurait pas besoin de charte, et tu te permettrais pas ce genre de sorties
> 
> ...



Arrête de faire des phrases, tu veux (smiley). D'expérience, il est pire de discuter de la pertinence de sujets politiques sur les forums que de politique elle-même (autre smiley).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> D'expérience, il est pire de discuter de la pertinence de sujets politiques sur les forums que de politique elle-même (autre smiley).


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai bien appris ma leçon... Je peux être terriblement mièvre, ou agaçant à l'extrême, ou simplement vulgaire. Qu'on me fasse la grâce de considérer que je ne suis pas tout à fait stupide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stupide, certainement pas. Egocentrique, par contre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-&gt; vu que ma remarque, certes un peu générale, ne t'était adressée que parce que tu m'interpelais. La mièvrerie ou la vulgarité, mis à part les simples règles de respect entre êtres humains trop rarement appliquées, je suis loin de me focaliser dessus. 
Je ne faisais que rappeler un détail que beaucoup oublient (bah oui, faut bien que je justifie de temps à autres ma belle robe verte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de faire des phrases, tu veux (smiley). D'expérience, il est pire de discuter de la pertinence de sujets politiques sur les forums que de politique elle-même (autre smiley).



sir, yes sir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]Egocentrique, par contre...



Si tu me connaissais mieux, tu me jugerais avec moins de sévérité...


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> sir, yes sir



N'en fais pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et ce n'était pas le but de mon message d'ailleurs).


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai bien appris ma leçon... Je peux être terriblement mièvre, ou agaçant à l'extrême, ou simplement vulgaire. Qu'on me fasse la grâce de considérer que je ne suis pas tout à fait stupide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux pas aller écrire des poèmes avec roberto ???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas aller écrire des poèmes avec roberto ???



Si, si ! Je peux faire ça aussi !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me connaissais mieux, tu me jugerais avec moins de sévérité...



C'est probable... Et justement, je préfère me méfier des personnes que je n'ai pas croisé une fois en "live"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais c'est vrai que j'ai été un peu acide avec toi... désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mets ça sur le compte de la fatigue)

Benjamin : pas d'arrières-pensées dans mon message... Tu sais que les sujets politiques ont tendance à me hérisser facilement le poil (ne me mets jamais modo du bar, d'ailleurs... ou alors juste avec grib' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si, si ! Je peux faire ça aussi !



Ben vas y...

Vite !


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> C'est probable... Et justement, je préfère me méfier des personnes que je n'ai pas croisé une fois en "live"
> 
> ...



Ces rencontres servent souvent à te confirmer que, comme pressenti, ces personnes sont vraiment connes. Mais heureusement, il y a l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mais sinon je suis à peu près d'accord sur le principe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Ah l'alcool, c'est le sujet phare ici...


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'alcool, c'est le sujet phare ici...



Quelle brillante conclusion.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ces rencontres servent souvent à te confirmer que, comme pressenti, ces personnes sont vraiment connes. Mais heureusement, il y a l'alcool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai eu de la chance : je n'ai manifestement pas commencé par les connes !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir de voir que dans ce sujet il y a quand même des posts de bon sens. Perso, je considérerais que nous serons réellement en démocratie le jour où les voix de ceux qui se sont déplacés pour mettre un bulletin blanc dans l'urne seront comptabilisées. Parce que voter blanc ce n'est pas s'abstenir: c'est considérer que la démocratie est un peu plus qu'un choix entre la peste et le choléra.
> 
> La première fois que je n'ai pas voté blanc, c'était au deuxième tour de l'élection présidentielle. On ne m'y reprendra plus.



Arrête de mentir !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quelle brillante conclusion.



Qui parle de conclusion ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu de la chance : je n'ai manifestement pas commencé par les connes !



Tu montes bientôt à Paris ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Si tu aimes tant l'alcool, tu sais que tu peux en boire chez toi, tranquille.

Point n'est besoin pour celà d'aller fréquenter des "cons".

Tu vois moi c'est tout l'inverse (comme souvent), je bois de l'alcool de temps en temps, parce que j'aime les bars et les cons qui s'y trouvent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu montes bientôt à Paris ?



Non. Rien ne m'y appelle. Et puis, je me sens vite orphelin loin de mes montagnes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Point n'est besoin pour celà d'aller fréquenter des "cons".



J'ai dans l'idée que Benji me verrait assez dans le rôle de l'invité d'honneur d'un dîner très spécial. Mais je me fais sans doute des idées...


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de conclusion ?



Au sens premier, personne ne serait assez fou pour le faire dans un sujet politique. Mais ce mot est plein de ressources.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Un sujet politique ???
Mais quel est ce scandale ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dans l'idée que Benji me verrait assez dans le rôle de l'invité d'honneur d'un dîner très spécial. Mais je me fais sans doute des idées...



Complètement


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois moi c'est tout l'inverse (comme souvent), je bois de l'alcool de temps en temps, parce que j'aime les bars et les cons qui s'y trouvent.



Toi aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Quoi moi aussi ?

Dans les bars ??

Oui certes, ça faisait partie du propos, mais ceci a du échapper aux lecteurs (comme souvent).


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...) j'aime les bars et les cons qui s'y trouvent.



Oh, ben c'est gentil de nous aimer comme ça, Sonny !

Fais super chaud au coeur, tout ça, vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2004)

Attention, je les aime comme j'aime le camembert.

Sinon ça va frérot ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes tant l'alcool, tu sais que tu peux en boire chez toi, tranquille.
> 
> Point n'est besoin pour celà d'aller fréquenter des "cons".
> 
> Tu vois moi c'est tout l'inverse (comme souvent), je bois de l'alcool de temps en temps, parce que j'aime les bars et les cons qui s'y trouvent.



Le raisonnement est malin mais il y a méprise. Je n'ai jamais dit aimer "tant l'alcool" ni laisser entendre avoir "besoin pour cela d'aller fréquenter des 'cons' ".
_Cela ne serait pas très gentil_.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Complètement



Au temps pour moi. Je n'ai pas même l'excuse d'être devenu méfiant : je l'ai toujours été. Ma supposition tenait donc davantage du procès d'intention et j'en demande pardon (comme dans la chanson de Tino ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je les aime comme j'aime le camembert.
> 
> Sinon ça va frérot ?



C'est-à-dire ? Plus ça pue, plus t'aimes ?

Sinon, ça va bien, et toi ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mars 2004)

Adios El Gringo!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> _Cela ne serait pas très gentil_.



Non, en effet, c'est pas très gentil, c'est juste un peu con. Santé !!


----------



## gribouille (23 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> C'est probable... Et justement, je préfère me méfier des personnes que je n'ai pas croisé une fois en "live"



apparement Amok a gardé la même excitation après m'avoir rencontré, qu'il avait avant de le concrétiser


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> apparement Amok a gardé la même excitation après m'avoir rencontré, qu'il avait avant de le concrétiser








 Chut il faut ne pas le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le sevruga lyonnais c'est rare et l'Amok est un fin gourmet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Il sait apprécier la substantifique moelle


----------

